# The very sad Irony of it all



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Women molested, sexually harrassed and gang raped by crowds in Tahrir demanding democracy and freedom........


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes none of that happened before in Egypt or indeed never happens in Saudia Arabia or any of the Gulf States..


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

My comment was directed at the events in Tahrir yesterday, nothing more.


----------



## PixelAngelBaby (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah tell me about it. Then they tell the women to just stay home and to cover from head to toe...and whenever a woman reports it..its HER fault. but let's not forget that research concluded that most of the women that are harassed are veiled women...

That kind of mentality only continuously affirms mens' chauvinism and ignorance and does not leave room for behavioral improvement and evolution...


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

rich egyptians and foreigners were generally a lot safer under mubarak imho.
now both seen as fair game.


----------

